# credit card missed payment



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

my credit card company took my monthly payment, then returned it (according to their online banking website, checked my account and nothings gone, they have also slapped on a £12 late fee, which I'm worried might be a mark on my credit file, all through no fault of my own, I've checked the direct debit details, all there and correct, checked my bank account to make sure there were sufficient funds available, there were, so what can happen now? i certainly don't want a stain on my credit file for this, when i haven't done anything wrong

fuming right now


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Phone up the credit card company and see what they say. You won't have a mark on your credit for one missed payment and if you've never missed payments before then I'd expect the company to refund your fee.

Similar happened to me once when my credit card bill came in the day before I flew out on holiday for 3 weeks. Stupidly never looked at the payment date and when I came back I'd missed it  Phoned the company and explained to them politely agreeing it was my fault but I felt it unfair as I'd never missed a payment previously and they refunded me no problem :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi chum, I think the best course of action would be to have a conversation with your Credit Card company, and ask why the payment was returned. 

Hopefully there's an easy solution. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

As above contact them and see what they say. Could well be an admin error

However, macca is incorrect re the ‘mark’ on your file. The way credit files work is that companies which you have credit with, will publish each month if the payment was made on time or late. Re the latter, they state how many months late. A series of green dots with a 0 next to them indicates all on time. A green dot with a 1 indicates 1 month late etc

Usually if a late is within the same month, it won’t show up as late.

A perfect file is one with lots of green 0’s

Unlike the urban myth there is no ‘black marks’. It’s a continuously evolving document.

If you do get a 1, you can add a notice of correction where you get to explain what happened. A new creditor is obliged to read these notices and either believe them or not. It’s hard d to remove info that’s been added on your file as it requires the author to agree/confirm and they can takes ages to do that


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andy1972 said:


> As above contact them and see what they say. Could well be an admin error
> 
> However, macca is incorrect re the 'mark' on your file. The way credit files work is that companies which you have credit with, will publish each month if the payment was made on time or late. Re the latter, they state how many months late. A series of green dots with a 0 next to them indicates all on time. A green dot with a 1 indicates 1 month late etc
> 
> ...


This is what I'm worried about


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i can't believe over the course of one evening i can have three money related things pop up,

1) this credit card company messing up

2) another bank card being declined for no apparent reason (all money is available)

3) the credit company Square that takes my debit/credit card payments decide to charge me for a faulty hardware unit, which was only 2 months old and used 4 times, luckily somewhere i have a screenshot of the reader displaying that it was permanently faulty through no fault of my own. Disgusting behaviour from a company that has access to a credit card that seem to feel they can just take money of it without notifying you beforehand. some severe tongue-lashing coming their way, can guarantee that


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

taken me a whole hour to this crap out, Tesco are saying that they will refund the late fee charge and resubmit the direct debit instructions saying that my bank has cancelled the direct debit because i hadn't used the Tesco card account for just over a year, and that they don't submit the account information until the last day of the month so nothing should come up on my credit report, so we'll see......

so why don't the bring it to my attention that because i haven't used the account for over a year, the DD may not be active????? quick enough to charge the late fee, and have the technology to do that but not advise that the DD may not be valid???????


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> taken me a whole hour to this crap out, Tesco are saying that they will refund the late fee charge and resubmit the direct debit instructions saying that my bank has cancelled the direct debit because i hadn't used the Tesco card account for just over a year, and that they don't submit the account information until the last day of the month so nothing should come up on my credit report, so we'll see......
> 
> so why don't the bring it to my attention that because i haven't used the account for over a year, the DD may not be active????? quick enough to charge the late fee, and have the technology to do that but not advise that the DD may not be valid???????


TBF sounds like some of the problem is your bank deciding to cancel the DD.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

It does, but you’d think as Tesco are taking the money via DD, you’d think they try and remind you that due to the timescale, it may not work, even when looking on the internet banking, all the DD details were there


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

It's called the 'dormancy rule' and it's used by banks to cancel any direct debits which have been inactive for 13months.

that is the only time they should cancel it.

the onus is on the recipient company of the DD to tell the person that their DD payment has been cancelled... not the banks...

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> It's called the 'dormancy rule' and it's used by banks to cancel any direct debits which have been inactive for 13months.
> 
> that is the only time they should cancel it.
> 
> ...


As in Tesco Banking?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> As in Tesco Banking?


If that's who the credit card is with, then yes...

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> If that's who the credit card is with, then yes...
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers fella :thumb:

Even then, they never told me, payment was due on the 13, and it was only as I thought it should have gone out so checked online that I found out :wall:


----------

